# Wildlife General Chat



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

This is my favourite section of the forum and I'd love to see it busier so how about a general thread?

I see lots when I'm out and about that's interesting (well to me at least!) but not worthy of a thread. Plus I rarely have the camera with me when I'm out with the dogs.

So I'll start the ball rolling with my weekend. Lots of yellow flag irises and the first Northern marsh orchid flower of the year. Birdwise I spent a while watching a couple of fledgling wrens in the lower branches of a tree. They might be common nationwide but I rarely see them, and I was amazed how small they were compared to my garden fledglings!

And hares! Last year I saw them almost daily on the lanes around here. This year only once till now. Two sightings yesterday in a different area. Still seems to be a real decline in numbers this year though  

What's everyone else been spotting?


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

vonnie said:


> This is my favourite section of the forum and I'd love to see it busier so how about a general thread?
> 
> I see lots when I'm out and about that's interesting (well to me at least!) but not worthy of a thread. Plus I rarely have the camera with me when I'm out with the dogs.
> 
> ...


I was up at 5am doing a Dartford Warbler survey!! great saw 12 pairs, also saw a nightjar, adders, sand lizard eggs( sadly the burrow was exposed so the eggs are doomed) and then we headed to the coast and saw some puffins :2thumb::2thumb:



I'd love to see this section busier, its strange how little interest there is in our native species.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Good idea for this thread. Yesterday I saw a couple of Mistle Thrushes, looking for food in the grass on the park. Also noticed that some caterpillars have invaded my red currant bush in my garden. I have no idea what kind of caterpillars they are, but the are dark green with some banding, & a dark head.

My next door neighbour has a pair of Collared Doves nesting on top of her security light above her back garden. This pair nested last Summer, rearing 2 broods, & even had young in Winter! They are currently on their 4th or 5th clutch!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

jonodrama said:


> I was up at 5am doing a Dartford Warbler survey!! great saw 12 pairs, also saw a nightjar, adders, sand lizard eggs( sadly the burrow was exposed so the eggs are doomed) and then we headed to the coast and saw some puffins :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see this section busier, its strange how little interest there is in our native species.


I wouldn't mind getting up at 5am if it was to see all that :lol2:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

vonnie said:


> I wouldn't mind getting up at 5am if it was to see all that :lol2:


i thought it was gonna be a few hours..so didnt take any water, lunch, snacks or camera.

managed to get a few pictures on phone, on another thread


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Recently saw a pair of common buzzards which are not THAT common around here, kestrals and sparrow hawks, lots of jays, seven grass snakes in one day last week, quite a few mistle thrushes, oh and a red eared terrapin basking in the same spot in a local park, four days in the last week. That's all just noticing , not really looking.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

snakewhisperer said:


> Recently saw a pair of common buzzards which are not THAT common around here,


Get over to the Orwell Bridge. There are a pair of peregrines nesting on there this year.

I agree.........its a shame this is such a low foot fall section of the forum. You can wait weeks for a response. 

I've been doing my weekly bird watching expeditions. Plenty of fledglings about at the moment, providing some great photo opportunities. I've had tawny pipits, blue headed wagtail and yellow wags at Wallasea Island. Loads of bittern and marsh harrier activity at Minsmere and loads of warblers (3 grasshoppers) at Fen Drayton.

I had to attend a family party on saturday so missed out on my birding . I ended up with glass of red, watching a family of foxes playing in the garden where I was staying. Quality compensation!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

It seems there's at least one pair of Peregrines nesting on a building in just about every city in uk these days.
I agree,this thread is a great idea.
We had a visit from a Water Shrew on our garden pond last week.
Small Pearl-bordered Fritillaries flew 2 weeks earlier than previous records in North Wales .More Marsh Fritillaries than ever been seen.
Although Common Lizards are very plentiful,Grass Snakes seem to be scarcer.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Get over to the Orwell Bridge. There are a pair of peregrines nesting on there this year.
> 
> I agree.........its a shame this is such a low foot fall section of the forum. You can wait weeks for a response.
> 
> ...


I've seen the nest and chicks but that was a couple of years ago, also saw a peregrine try to take a pigeon off the side of a church in the centre of Ipswich.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

snakewhisperer said:


> I've seen the nest and chicks but that was a couple of years ago, also saw a peregrine try to take a pigeon off the side of a church in the centre of Ipswich.


Hah!.......commoner than buzzards in Ipswich then! I have seen buzzards on the Ipswich ring road a few times, so there are a few around now.

Do you ever get to Minsmere?.........its just up the road from you. The place is heaving with Marsh Harriers (my favourites), they act like a GTR buzzards.

@Woodsman....I was at Rainham Marsh last week. I walked past one of those RSPB information boards that said 'Good views of grass snakes from here'. They always lie and I have NEVER seen a thing. Just to satisfy my curiosity, I did look over and a saw a 3 foot female swimming accross the ditch! I should have bought a lottery ticket!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> Hah!.......commoner than buzzards in Ipswich then! I have seen buzzards on the Ipswich ring road a few times, so there are a few around now.
> 
> Do you ever get to Minsmere?.........its just up the road from you. The place is heaving with Marsh Harriers (my favourites), they act like a GTR buzzards.
> 
> @Woodsman....I was at Rainham Marsh last week. I walked past one of those RSPB information boards that said 'Good views of grass snakes from here'. They always lie and I have NEVER seen a thing. Just to satisfy my curiosity, I did look over and a saw a 3 foot female swimming accross the ditch! I should have bought a lottery ticket!


 Those notice boards seem to be everywhere these days!perhaps it's just me being a grouchy old Victor Meldrew but the damn things annoy me.
Are there no wild places left, which haven't been managed to death. The RSPB have made a viewing point for our local breeding Ospreys.It's expanded over the years and now resembles a cross between a theme park/funfair.I realise many people like this, but to me it somehow takes the sense of uniqueness away.:bash:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Good thread ! Far too quiet in this section....

Was up in Argyllshire last weekend and saw a good mix of birds.
Siskin, linnets, wheatear, spotted flycatchers, oystercatchers, buzzards etc. Probably the biggest rarity was a black grouse while walking up to fish for natural brown trout up in the hill lochs.
Oh yeah and brown trout..... :mf_dribble:

Closer to home there seems to be stacks of goldfinches around this year, they seem to be really flourishing the last few years. Had blue tits fledge from the garden nest box and also the cigarette box at work, unfortunately the great tits in the other box abandoned 6 eggs due to some f wit who couldnt read the big 'birds nesting in cigarette box - do not disturb' signs and still put there *** ends into the box :devil:
Also had wrens, robins, song thrushes, bullfinches and chaffinches in the garden recently. Greater spotted woodpeckers and jays at the local park too.
Seen a peregrine locally while watching my son play cricket the other week too.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I have loads of goldfinches too! It's funny. When we first moved here I never noticed any. Then one day a pair at the bottom of the road.

So I put feeder up with nigella seed in the garden. Within 24 hours there were SIX on it at once :lol2:

Even now they only turn up if I put food out for them, although I did spot a fledgling on my elder tree yesterday.

I'm only a couple of miles from the sea so at the moment here there are terns everywhere you look!

I was thinking about why this section's so quiet. Seems to me that reptiles are seen as cool, but birdwatching and the like ... well it still seems to have an image only slightly less geeky than trainspotting:gasp:

But then my first job was with a trainbuilders, so secretly I'm a bit of a nerd in that respect too :lol2:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

I have had quite a successful spring when it comes to firsts. I seen and photographed Northern Irelands first Pallid Harrier


Pallid Harrier (first Northern Ireland record) by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Pallid Harrier (first Northern Ireland record) by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr

I also seen my first white Irish hares. There were three of them in a field together. White Irish hares are very rare but it's not unusual to see an Irish hare with a some white through it during the winter. This boy here though was sporting a coat of near full whiteness. The other two hares were holding a lot of white but this one is the best example.


Irish hare by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Irish hare by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr

Round the east coast of Northern Ireland we have excellent numbers of Peregrines, Buzzards, Ravens, waders of all sorts, Mediterranean gulls, all other gulls are doing well and we have a good healthy population of Otters.

I'll start posting up my daily sightings as I go along, starting from tomorrow. 

Excellent thread idea, Vonnie.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> I have had quite a successful spring when it comes to firsts. I seen and photographed Northern Irelands first Pallid Harrier
> 
> [URL="http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5265/5762830308_c7c3e00e86_z.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Pallid Harrier (first Northern Ireland record) by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr
> ...


Some great pics there mate, and what a treat for you to photograph those.






This thread could be good, well it should be good, there are enough like minded people on this forum to keep this thread alive.

Im a bit obsessive with Uk wildlife myself this year:whistling2::blush: so i have several sightings/photos to post on here. Im into Birds/Reptiles/Bugs, so expect regular updates from me. 

What have i seen this week? Lots of Grass snakes about( i saw 4 yesterday) all the Adders have virtually gone out of sight, except an adult female(whom I know was mated this year) I can find her at any time of the day, basking in the same area. I did see a very shy young/juvi female adder the other day too, she shows lovely colouration. Plenty of Butterflies too, Ive found Small Tortoiseshell and Painted Lady this week, Ive also found a rare sight in the form of White-letter Hairstreaks, which were in my garden of all places:gasp: and I visited a local'ish site to me last weekend, purely to see the rare Heath Fritlillary, which is a beauty for sure.

Im sure to add a few photos to this thread:whistling2:


----------



## Veyla (May 24, 2011)

Sadly I am unable to get out much as my husband is disabled. We both love wildlife. Simon used to work for the Forestry Commision and has a real passion for nature. At the moment I am having to just look out at my garden. This year has been a real success withthe garden birds. We are normally just plagued with starlings and pigeons but more and more have ventured in. We had a robin nest in my wildlife section, which was wonderful but what I was really pleased at was a goldfinch. It might not sound a lot but they are rarely seen where I am located and it was beautiful to watch. Also I have a few ravens swooping in. They make me laugh because they try and balance on my tiny feeder to get to the fat blocks! 

The only problem with the amount of birds coming into the garden is that they are eating me out of house and home. I am getting through a 20k bag every 2-3 weeks at the moment and don't even get me started on the amount of fat balls!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

This week Ive been mostly:whistling2:

Came across a Fox yesterday, I saw it before it saw me, so i crouched down on a trail/pathway, but as it came closer, the Fox "clocked" me, and fled. 



















Poor record shots of a couple of the Grass snakes(seen on the same day as the Fox).



















This is only the 2nd time Ive ever spotted this young/Juvi Female Adder, its a beauty(this was seen on the 7th of June).


----------



## Veyla (May 24, 2011)

Great photos:notworthy:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Fergie those are amazing shots. Never heard of hares like that. Or that harrier .. had to go and look it up!

Crossing my fingers for better weather tomorrow. April here was fantastic but I wanted to wait until as many species as possible were on eggs before going over to the Farnes. Every weekend in May, and June so far have been too windy, rainy or both 

Even though I've not made it yet this year I always follow the blog. What a dream job! Funny to see the white throated robin on our bird pics thread on there too!

Farne Island photo of the day


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Over the course of the weekend I seen a male and female Hen Harrier, Merlin, Kestrel, Buzzard, Reed Bunting, two male Wood Warbler, Chiffchaff and also heard my first Grasshopper Warbler. Once I get my photo's sorted I'll post some up.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

A bit of luxury wildlifing last weekend. Photos taken from a friend's kitchen accompanied by a nice glass of red wine.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Made it to the Farne Islands today! The weather was absolutely perfect too.

Opted for one of the trips that doesn't land as I didn't fancy being dive bombed by angry terns, but I think that was a mistake. Although I saw a lot taking photos was very difficult as the boat was never still. And looking up I could see people on land getting a few feet away from the birds. So next year I'll go for that option and get some better shots.

I'm tired out now from all that sea air. Pics later when I've recovered from all the excitement.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

WOW..good thread!
my house only has a yard so we don't get any of these beautiful creatures...
BUT here are my recent wildlife finds...Dull yes but not to me!
LOL
on way to wray a few weeks ago, saw a barn owl resting on a wooden post nest to road.
on way to work saw a sparrowhawk (i think) on a branch in a tree...got about 6ft away from it.
we are creating a wildlife garden with the kids at work som we may get some good stuff in that...
we are getting night motion camera things!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

A big dog Otter I seen at the start of May.


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Otter  by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## scalestails&shells (May 29, 2011)

Love this thread!

Thus far I haven't seen a huge amount - the usual foxes and rabbits on the mammal front, and we have a fair few grouse and pheasants around. Really want to pay a visit to the Farne Islands, again: I love their wildlife.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Well here is my 'What I saw at the Farnes' list

Kittiwakes
Guillemots (in the thousands!)
Razorbills
Terns (not close enough to be more specific)
Eider ducks
Ganets
Shags
PUFFINS!!!!
Seals
And the sea was full of moon jellyfish

Hopefully I'll get around to making a post of the best pics but until then if anyone wants to see here's the link to anything that wasn't completely blurry!

Farne Islands 120611 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Veyla said:


> Great photos:notworthy:


Thanks for that.



Lucky Eddie said:


> A bit of luxury wildlifing last weekend. Photos taken from a friend's kitchen accompanied by a nice glass of red wine.
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Nice photos there mate.



fergie said:


> A big dog Otter I seen at the start of May.
> 
> [URL="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2502/5759350723_42a454f0e5_z.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Otter by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr
> ...


 
Great set of pics here mate, I need to see/photograph an Otter for myself, one day.



vonnie said:


> Well here is my 'What I saw at the Farnes' list
> 
> Kittiwakes
> Guillemots (in the thousands!)
> ...


Thats a great list right there, I will check out your link too.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I forgot to say, i had a pretty good Saturday.

I didnt get a lot of good clear shots, but i saw adult and young Nightingales, adult and young Whitethroats, Slow worms, a Common lizard, young Little Grebes, a couple of Cuckoos, Buzzards.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Great photos everybody:2thumb: Need to keep this thread going.
Nights are very cold here for time of year,leading to much reduced moth catches,although last nights trap did produce over 400 Heart and Darts,only 28 species though.Normal June catches should be around 50-60 species.
At a "Critters of the night" event last saturday it was so cold that only a single moth came to light.Plenty of bats to keep the kids happy though.
Seems to be far more Gt Spotted Woodpeckers around this year.Although Greens are as usual very scarce in wales.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Mentioning bats reminded me.

I was birding at Lakenheath on Saturday when a bat ( hard to decide which species but bigger than a pip, smaller than a noctule!) started flying around, skimming the surface of the lake. Looked like it was drinking rather than feeding.

I have NEVER seen a day flying bat in my life!


----------



## AndFree (Jun 16, 2011)

*Cape Drastis for sale...*

7,000 m2 of land is now available for bidding to any opulant investor. The property is a wonder to nature 
and it is unique and unlike anything I've ever laid my eyes on. Take a look for yourselves - Bid4-CAPE-DRASTIS.com - Place your bid on the hottest plot of land you can find!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Just back from my evening walk with the dogs along one of my usual tracks.

It amazes me just how much of a variety of flora there is there, considering it's just a farm track with the East Coast main line on one side and a huge arable field on the other! But wildflowers galore at the moment.

Then I'd just set off back when I spotted a kestrel hovering so I stopped to watch. After about 30 seconds it must have been disturbed by my presence and flew off, and as soon as I pulled away in the car I saw what it had been after. A pair of red legged partridge rushed across the road right in front of me followed by 4 chicks!

Parents had no choice but to move them I suppose, but the chicks were so young. Two made it across, two got halfway, lost sight of the parents and froze in the middle of the road. I had to get out of the car and shepherd them back to the verge but they weren't even old enough to walk without falling over. So tiny that if I'd not seen the movement from the parents I'd have mistaken them for stones on the road.

So I didn't run any over at least. But I don't rate their chances against a BOP!

First young I've seen this year but I see the partridges pretty regularly.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm for up over the hills very soon so I shall report back with all my sightings.


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Little friend that was sat in my garden this morning


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I have returned from my jaunt around the Antrim hills and pleased to say I seen quite a bit. I sat for an hour and watched two adult Buzzards soaring and diving and doing all sorts of aerial displays and then a juvenile Buzzard came flying out of the cliff face and joined the adults. The adults were obviously teaching the youngster all the skills. Then one of the adult birds appeared with what I think was rabbit in it's talons and just flew about the bottom of the braes trying to coax the young bird back out again. This all went on for quite some time so I moved on so as to give them some peace. I did get a ton of photo's but they are all crap. I'll see if I can sort any out and get them posted up.

Also seen were numerous Wheatears, both adult and juvenile, swifts, swallows, house martins, loads of mistle thrush, ravens and a merlin.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Ive noticed a couple of male Adders that have returned to an area i observe. No males have been seen for a couple of months, but they are back in the area again. 2 females are still in the same area, one of them was mated, so hopefully she will increase the adder population this year.

I went out late in the day yesterday, looking for a White Admiral(butterfly) and it was early evening(7.00pm) and i still spotted a female adder, and also a large Grass Snake at that time! It was very warm here though. Also this last week, I have seen good numbers of Slow worms too.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

A bit of a mad week-end just gone.

Thursday evening started with a pair of fallow deer about 20 feet from the car on the way home from work.

I was at Minsmere on Friday (my favourite RSPB reserve) where I spotted 67 species, including marsh harrier, hobbies, med gulls, sandwich terns, ferruginous duck, spoonbills and the greater flamingo. A red deer and fawn were about on the Bittern hide

Saturday was a dash down to Kent to sort out some spiders. We had buzzards quartering the fields by the M25 on the way down. Nice

Sunday was a 3am start to go fishing to Blenheim Palace. The fishing was poo, but I saw a badger on the way in, plus a pipistrelle walking along the road after insects! The journey up the M40 was littered with around 14 red kites and a smattering of buzzards.......the best view of one was sitting on a gate post by the road. While fishing from the punt in tropical heat, half a dozen little gulls swirled in the thermals catching insects. The best spot was on the way home.........a female Montagu's harrier working the fields. I saw her again on Monday morning. I hope she stays around for a photo opp.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

crazy good pics on this thread!!:2thumb:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Bit of a flying visit. We're up in the north west of Scotland and I've hijacked the eldest son's laptop for a few minutes (how will he cope with the withdrawal :lol2: )

Lots of pics to download when I get home. Main highlights so far are dragonflies galore, sinking into a bog trying to photograph an orchid!, stepping out of the cottage door to photograph the sunset last night just at the moment a deer and fawn came down the hills to the sea... And tomorrow morning I'm off out to sea. Recent sightings of dolphins, porpoises, minke whales and sea eagles so fingers crossed I come back with a huge smile on my face and some good photographs 

Have to say I LOVE it here. Don't want to go home :lol2:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

some great spots people , might go out with my bat detector in a bit. 
was out with a field officer from ARC trust.

saw lots of adders including my first black, few sand lizards, large slow worm and a baby grass snake.. sadly left camera at home :censor:


----------



## YXZF (May 29, 2011)

A few minutes ago i saw a grass snake when i was on my way home from the local co-op. It was on top of some dead leaves on the path, my sister nearly stood on it but it shot off into some long grass at the side of the path. This was the first time i have seen a wild snake anywhere near my house :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

The woods local to me are alive with baby Common Lizards, Ive also seen a couple of baby Grass Snakes, and just the one baby Adder. It is the month of August though, so it is to be expected.

A couple of pics from me of the new born local UK reptiles.

Shot this Adder pic on the 17/8/11 (and you would be hard pushed to actually spot one of these tiny snakes too!)











Shot this Common Lizard pic on the 12/8/11, its the 1st time ive ever let one crawl on my finger too.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> The woods local to me are alive with baby Common Lizards, Ive also seen a couple of baby Grass Snakes, and just the one baby Adder. It is the month of August though, so it is to be expected.
> 
> A couple of pics from me of the new born local UK reptiles.
> 
> ...


cool finds and great pics ! :2thumb:

Just spotted a young fox when I took the dog out for a run, just out the back of the house on a little footpath. Watched him watching us for about 30 seconds before he sloped off, unfortunately no camera on me.... :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

snakewhisperer said:


> Recently saw a pair of common buzzards which are not THAT common around here, kestrals and sparrow hawks, lots of jays, seven grass snakes in one day last week, quite a few mistle thrushes, oh and a red eared terrapin basking in the same spot in a local park, four days in the last week. That's all just noticing , not really looking.


terrapins?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> terrapins?


hiya
yer terrapins r quite comman, mostly red eared and snapping
theres a pond near me witha red eared beeen living there for years


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

fardilis said:


> hiya
> yer terrapins r quite comman, mostly red eared and snapping
> theres a pond near me witha red eared beeen living there for years


when and where did they come from?
they must be introduced


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> when and where did they come from?
> they must be introduced


hiya
well yer they were escaped / released pets 

it mostley happened during the 'teenage mutent ninja turle' craze witch was actually based on released turtles cawsing havoc witch they did by eating local wildlife.
of corse the program madee more ppl want to buy them so more realeased them making the problem worse.

also alligator and comman snapping turtles are comman as they grow huge and owners can no longer keep them.

these turtles do supprising well in briten.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

alligator snapper O:
wow, they are amazing..
saw one in florida, wild and i read they're quite hard to see since they're numbers are declining


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Thought I would bump this one back up...

So are we all still in winter hibernation or what???:Na_Na_Na_Na:.

To kick this back off, these are the highlights of what I saw today(in my extended lunch break from work:whistling2.

2 male adders, 1 Frog, 3 types of butterfly on the wing- Red admiral, Comma, Brimstone. Also 2 Voles and a Woodmouse.


----------



## animan (Sep 29, 2011)

just watched my local fox tonight just chillin in my garden


----------

